# CV Axle Replacement



## daconch (Nov 13, 2003)

So Difficulty rating 1-10 how hard is it to replace a cv axle on a 94 se


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

1, if you have the right tools.


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

I'd give it a 3... just because I ran into a snag with mine... I had to buy a HUSKY socket because my Sears didn't' carry the socket size... Then I couldn't get the passangers side Axle nut off... I tried for 6 hours... it sucked... I called up a friend of mine... {which I should have done when I couldn't get it off the first time} and he told me to put the tire back on ... put the socket on threw the stock SE-R rim, put a cheater bar on the wrench and drive forward....

Lets just say the front of the car raised up almost off the ground and with a loud BANG it fell down. I thought I broke the wrench or the socket... but it was just the nut breaking loose. Those were the original axles... w/ 170k miles on it... 

Other than that.. it was a sinch... If you have ALL the right tools and no snags...


----------



## daconch (Nov 13, 2003)

do you happen to know which tools are needed to make this as simple as possible?


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

I give it a 1 if you have the tools. I think the axle nut size is 32mm, i bought my socket from pep-boys. You will need a pry bar, 32mm socket, if you dont have a power gun you can use a breaker bar. I use a power gun to take the axle nut off and it went off right away. Good luck.


----------



## daconch (Nov 13, 2003)

Shift1.6 said:


> I give it a 1 if you have the tools. I think the axle nut size is 32mm, i bought my socket from pep-boys. You will need a pry bar, 32mm socket, if you dont have a power gun you can use a breaker bar. I use a power gun to take the axle nut off and it went off right away. Good luck.


Thanks man, take time


----------

